
Show HN: Ting Ting – A piano in less than 100 lines of JS (using Phaser.js) - wasi0013
https://github.com/wasi0013/Phaser-Piano
======
helmchenlord
100 lines of JS and 3.18 megabytes for the Phaser library, yes.

------
bbcbasic
If anyone is creating pianos I've made some audios you can use
[https://github.com/mcapodici/pianosounds](https://github.com/mcapodici/pianosounds)

------
sova
benoit benoit benoit <\- funky melody

So, will you be adding recording and playback?

edit: not that you have to, but it's a fun musical toy, and I always yearn for
the ability to loop when readily available nice sounds abound.

~~~
wasi0013
Well, I thought about writing a bot that will play music but no plan to add
recording and playback feature.And, one more thing! added support for mouse
clicks :)

~~~
sova
Do you know of any frameworks that I could use to make a spectrogram? And
while I've got your attention, what do you like about Phaser.js ?

Thanks! I understand if you're busy and cannot answer these questions.o

~~~
wasi0013
I like the simplicity. For spectogram try this:
[https://github.com/katspaugh/wavesurfer.js](https://github.com/katspaugh/wavesurfer.js)

~~~
sova
Great! Thanks a bunch!

------
wasi0013
demo: [http://wasi0013.github.io/Phaser-
Piano](http://wasi0013.github.io/Phaser-Piano)

